# vertical lighting setup vs horizontal setup



## grow space (Apr 11, 2011)

so, what you think which setup would be more yielding, no specific strain. If u have pics, please feel free to post.

i am not sure about this, it ll depends, sog- horiz. lighting, couple of bigger plants or medium plants ( 4-8, 400 whps, with step ups), i think verical would be better, cas light is in the middle and hitting everything what you but around it, at least it sounds efficient. 
Whats your take on this....


----------



## grow space (Apr 12, 2011)

where are all the pros and "know" it alls  !!!??????

input pls...............


----------



## grow space (Apr 13, 2011)

Phhh, bunch of posers and noobs here anyway !!!




So, i finished my ghetto closet..ghetto because i do not have the right tools at the moment to make some in take and out take holes for vents ! my 400 w is hanging vertically ina old school 50 s closet ! walls are covered with with plastic ! one ducting fan below it, raised on some 2 pots, blowing air straight above ! also i am keeping the closet door open, and have a bigger , but slow ass pc fan below, so it can take in some new air and keep some flow going ! have 6 plants in there, nice and legal 

There are so few vertical grows here, ppl just do not get it ! This shit is advanced


----------



## endogarden (Apr 13, 2011)

grow space's Sig said:


> What shall ya sow, that shall ya reap...One love ya all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You owe me a free porno download...


----------



## grow space (Apr 13, 2011)

google it, theres like 7 sites or so


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Apr 13, 2011)

Vertical is the way to go all day fuck the bullshit. I speak from experience. Pics below my current grow.


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 13, 2011)

too many variables to say really. Either one can yield more than the other. proper verticals sure do take allot more watts though.


----------



## OpSec420 (Apr 13, 2011)

grow space said:


> so, what you think which setup would be more yielding, no specific strain. If u have pics, please feel free to post.
> 
> i am not sure about this, it ll depends, sog- horiz. lighting, couple of bigger plants or medium plants ( 4-8, 400 whps, with step ups), i think verical would be better, cas light is in the middle and hitting everything what you but around it, at least it sounds efficient.
> Whats your take on this....


Im a noob here so take with grain of salt. I think vertical is really the way to go if done right. The bulb is putting out xlumens 360 degrees and hoods and reflectors are trying to bounce as much of that as possible in a specific direction. Just seems like a waste. 10 plants under 50k lumens or 20 plants surrounding 50k lumens. 

Google doubled's 10 pound per plant experiment.


----------



## grow space (Apr 14, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Vertical is the way to go all day fuck the bullshit. I speak from experience. Pics below my current grow.
> View attachment 1548785View attachment 1548786View attachment 1548788View attachment 1548787View attachment 1548782View attachment 1548783


 hahaha, man, i just wanted to post your grow link on here man ! this the shiiiiiit !!! respect


----------

